# Peter rabbit and his family



## Revathi akshay (Jun 26, 2012)

Mother rabbit and young rabbit:

I have designed these to fit inside a doll house, so these are knitted in very small needles. If you want bigger size use bigger needles. If there are any mistakes please let me know.





Materials:
A pair of us#1 knitting needles.
Double knitting yarn or worsted yarn.
Stuffing 
Darning needle
Glue
Length of copper wire to make spectacles
A small fabric rose (optional)
A small crochet hook.


Skirt.

With navy blue 
Cast on 32 sts.
Beginning with a knit row st-st for 14 rows.
K2tog to end - 16 sts
Purl one row
K2tog to end - 8 sts
Knit one row. ( this makes the waist line)
Beginning with a knit row st-st for 6 rows. ( upper body)
K2tog to end to shape the neck -4sts
Cast off.
To make up.
Join the row ends to together turn right side out and stuff.

Base
With navy blue cast on 32 sts
Beginning with a knit row st-st for 6 rows
K1, (k2tog,k1) till the last st, k1 -22sts
Purl one row
K2tog to end - 11 sts
Leave the stitches on the needle leaving a long tail, and then with a tapestry needle draw through the stitches and pull the stitches tightly and fasten off.

To make up: join the row ends together. Cut a piece of cardboard to the size of this base piece and place the cardboard inside the skirt near the cast on sts, with the right side of st-st sew the base in place to the skirt.


Apron

With white cast on 16 sts.
G st for 2 rows
Beginning with a knit row st-st for 10 rows
K2tog to end -8 sts
Next row knit
Beginning with a knit row st-st for 4 rows
K2tog to end -4 sts
Cast off knit wise.
To make up : 
Place the apron on front side of the doll 4 knitted rows above the cast on edge of the skirt. Sew in place. Small flowers can be embroidered.

Bow ( make 2 alike)

For the bow , with a crochet hook make 20 single crochet in white and sew these chords on the back side of the doll on either sides near the waist line joining the apron . Tie these into a bow and sew the bow in place.
Alternatively twisted chord can be made to make the bow at the back.


Head
Beginning at the lower end of the head,
With light brown cast on 4 sts.
Inc knit wise into every st - 8 sts
Purl
Continue in st-st and
Inc 1 st at the beginning and at the end till there are 28 sts
K1,k2tog to last st,k1 - 19 sts
Purl one row
K2tog to last st ,k1 -10 sts
Leave the stitches on the needle leaving a long tail, and then with a tapestry needle draw through the stitches and pull the stitches tightly and fasten off.

Make up :

Join the rows ends together leaving the top open for stuffing. Turn right side out and stuff firmly and close the the gap. This seam should go below the neck. Place the head on the neck and sew the cast off edge of the body to head.

Ears ( make two )
Beginning at the lower part of the ear and using Light brown 
Cast on 4 sts,
St- st for 8 rows.
K2tog twice 2 sts
Increase 1 st purl wise in both the sts 4 sts
Beginning from the k row st-st for 8 rows.
Cast off.

Make up:
Fold the ears in half bringing the caston and cast off edges together. Join the row ends with the right side of the st- st.place the ears on the head 12 knitted rows above from the nose leaving two knitted sts between each ear.
( note: a small rose can be glued in between the ears ) 

Basic Face: 
Eyes:
Take a length of black yarn and make two knots in the middle of the yarn and pull tightly. Thread one side of the yarn to a tapestry needle and pass the needle through the face and sew in place. Repeat the same way for the other eye.

Nose:
Using light pink yarn make two small horizontal stitches just below the eyes.

Mouth & whiskers:
Below the nose make a small 'V' shape in black and leave an inch of black yarn on either sides after making 'V' shape. Spilt the yarn into 4 pieces, and rub some glue to each strand of yarn to make them stiff for the whiskers.

Glasses :

Take a length of copper wire, and with the help of the pliers, twist the wire to form two small circles in the middle of the copper wire leaving a long tail of wire on the either sides of the circles. Keep this on the doll's face and check if the circles are meeting the eyes of the doll and also make sure that the gap in between these two circles are appropriate. If you are satisfied cut the tail pieces short and place the glasses on the doll just above the nose.

Hands( make 2 )
With light brown cast on - 4 sts
Inc K wise into every st - 8 sts
St-st for 3 rows
Break off brown and join navy blue
St-st for 10 rows.
Leave the stitches on the needle leaving a long tail, and then with a tapestry needle draw through the stitches and pull the stitches tightly and fasten off.

Join the row ends together. Stuffing is not needed. Sew the hands in place just below the neck.


Basic young rabbit :

Right leg
*With the color required for the pants cast on 12 sts
Beginning with a knit row st-st for 10 rows.*
Break off yarn and leave them on a spare needle or a stitch holder.

Left leg 
Repeat as per right leg from ( * to *)
But do not break the yarn, and holding the knitted piece right side knit the 12sts on the needle and also the other 12 sts from the spare needle - 24 sts. 
Break off the pants color and join the color required for shirt.
Beginning from the purl row st- st 5 rows 
Next row k1,k2tog to end 16 sts
Purl one row
K2tog to end 8 sts
Purl 2tog to end 4 sts
Leave the stitches on the needle leaving a long tail, and then with a tapestry needle draw through the stitches and pull the stitches tightly and fasten off.

To make up:

Fold the knitted piece in half forming pants on the wrong side of the knitted piece and join the row ends together, leaving the bottom of the pant open for stuffing and to sew the shoes and also 1 inch near the neck edge for easy stuffing and to turn the piece right side out. The center seam should be at the back.

Turn the piece right side out and stuff firmly. Close the gap near the neck edge, leaving the bottom edge of the pants open.

Head


With light brown cast on 4 sts
Purl
Inc k wise into every st - 8 sts
Purl
Continue in st-st and
Inc 1 st at the beginning and at the end of each row until there are 20 sts.
K1,( k2 tog,k1) to last st and k1-14sts
Purl
K2tog to end -7 sts
Leave the stitches on the needle leaving a long tail, and then with a tapestry needle draw through the stitches and pull the stitches tightly and fasten off.


To make up

Join the rows ends together leaving the top open for stuffing. Turn right side out and stuff firmly and close the the gap. Them seam should go below the neck. Place the head on the neck and sew the cast off edge of the body to head.

Shoes : ( make two alike)

With the color required for shoes 
Cast on 6 sts.
Next row inc knit-wise into every st -12 sts
Purl one row.
St-st 4 rows
K2tog to end -6 sts
Leave the stitches on the needle leaving a long tail, and then with a tapestry needle draw through the stitches and pull the stitches tightly and fasten off.

To make up:
Join the row ends together and turn the piece right side out and stuff. Place the shoes near the open edge of the legs and sew in place.

Ankle band ( make 2)
With the color matching the shoes cast on 12 sts.
K one row 
Cast off

To Make up:
Place the ankle band around the ankle and sew in place just near the last knitted row of the shoe.

Ears: ( make 2)
Beginning at the lower part of the ear and using Light brown 
Cast on 4 sts,
St- st for 6 rows.
K2tog twice 2 sts
Increase 1 st purl wise in both the sts 4 sts
Beginning from the k row st-st for 6 rows.
Cast off.

Make up:
Fold the ears in half bringing the cast on and cast off edges together. Join the row ends with the right side of the st- st.place the ears on the head 12 knitted rows above from the nose leaving two knitted sts between each ear.

Arms: ( make 2)

With light brown cast on 3 sts
Inc K wise into every st 6 sts
St-st for 3 rows
Break off brown and the color required for the shirt
St-st for 10 rows.
Leave the stitches on the needle leaving a long tail, and then with a tapestry needle draw through the stitches and pull the stitches tightly and fasten off.

Join the row ends together. Stuffing is not needed. Sew the hands in place just below the neck.

Basic Face: 
Eyes:
Take a length of black yarn and make two knots in the middle of the yarn and pull tightly. Thread one side of the yarn to a tapestry needle and pass the needle through the face and sew in place. Repeat the same way for the other eye.

Nose:
Using light pink yarn make two small horizontal stitches just below the eyes.

Mouth & whiskers:
Below the nose make a small 'V' shape in black and leave an inch of black yarn on either sides after making 'V' shape. Spilt the yarn into 4 pieces, and rub some glue to each strand of yarn to make them stiff for the whiskers.

Tail:

Using white make a small pompom and sew at the back in between the pants.

Jacket:

Jacket:
Beginning at the lower edge cast on 24 sts.
G-st for 2 rows.
Now Work only first 5 sts, leaving the remaining sts on the needle.
Beginning with a K row st-st for 5 rows
Break off yarn and join the yarn to the remaining sts.
K 14 sts and turn ( work only on these 14 sts)
St-st for 4 rows.
Break off yarn and work st-st , beginning with a K row,with the last 5 sts 
Next row: purl all the 24 sts.
Knit one row 
Purl one row
Next row : k6, inc in the next st, k10, inc in the next st,k6. -26 sts
Purl one row
Next row : k7, inc in the next st, k10, inc in the next st,k7 - 28 sts
Purl one row
G-st for two rows
Cast off.

Sleeves: ( make 2)
Cast on 8 sts
Beginning with a k row st-st for 9 rows.
K 2 rows for the cuff .
Cast off.

To make up:

Join the row ends of the sleeves and turn the piece right side out. (The garter stitch border should come near the hands for the cuffs and the other open edge should go near the arm hole). Sew the sleeves in place around the armhole from inside.

Enjoy!
Happy knitting!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Love to see a PICTURE! Sounds so neat.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Ha ha on me, picture just opened. They are better than I thought!


----------



## Revathi akshay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks. Please if anyone tries the pattern, let me know what you think and also if you cone across any mistakes.
Thanks.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

So cute. Thank you for sharing


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW! They are fantastic. I wish I were a kid again and had this family to play with.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

lovely pattern thank you


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely, you have a lot of patience.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely, you have a lot of patience.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, just when I thought I was done with Easter knitting!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you so much. :-D


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you kindly for generously sharing this pattern with us. Haven't the time to make these before Easter this year, but will have some made before Easter, 2015. 
Sincerely appreciate your sharing the pattern.

Regards


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

These are really cute! You are so nice to share the patterns. Thank you!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sooooo cute


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

These are cute. I bookmarked them in case I ever have a need for these little toys. Thank you so much for all your time to work out and post this pattern.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Gosh, how cute! Thank you for sharing this. What a great work.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you for sharing these cute little guys....how fun they will be to play with
julie


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, they are precious! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Revathi akshay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I am gals you all liked the pattern.


----------



## monly (Jan 16, 2014)

Super cute! Thanks so much!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

How truly kind of you to take the time (and patience) to give us the opportunity to recreate your darling creatures! Many, many thanks!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! Thank you so much for sharing. Love your Arne+Carlos doll, too!


----------



## Revathi akshay (Jun 26, 2012)

Ellisen said:


> Absolutely adorable! Thank you so much for sharing. Love your Arne+Carlos doll, too!


Thanks a lot. Many people have loved her. I made that doll to gift one of my friends


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Really cute. Thank you for all your work and sharing.


----------

